# Any Igor fans?



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Any Igor fans in the house?

If you do not know who I'm talking about, well I'm talking about the third string PG on the Minnesota Timberwolves named Igor Rakocevic. I have seen him play many times this year and I'm quite impressed with his ability to play. He is a fine athlete, very good penetrating PG, has a good handle of the basketball. Is a ok defender, can stay infront of players, doesn't have a great jump shot but that will come in time. It has always been my view that penetration ability is much harder to learn than shooting. 

And in Flips PG friendly system that has produced great results for Porter, Marbury, Brandon, Billups, and now Hudson. Maybe Igor can be moved on that list some day. He has been seeing more time because veteran Rod Strickland is injured. But again I like his athletic ability, has very good quickness and overall athletic skills. Just needs to work on his handle just a bit more and also his passing plus his shooting. But he look pretty good and could be one of the better PG's in the future to come from overseas.


----------

